# Which Electric bike for the wife?



## jd56 (May 24, 2020)

My wife is struggling with lung cancer and she's really wanting to ride a bike again on the boardwalk if Va. Beach.
Just looking for the best for the buck and if there is anyone here looking to let one go.
She's about 5'9".
I went and looked at a few yesterday and daggum they are costly.

thanks for the recommendations.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 24, 2020)

Cheapest and easiest would be to get a 26" hub motor conversion kit off of eBay and mount it on a steel frame mountain bike.  I've been running one as my commuter for more than 10 years.  I would not use lead acid batteries- they are very heavy, don't last long and will destroy any rack you mount them on.  I bought a lithium iron phosphate battery from bikeberry and loved it- lasts through many cycles without degraded performance and half the weight. My biggest problem was breaking blackburn racks with the lead acid batteries.


----------



## kreika (May 24, 2020)

My wife’s uncle bought a giant electric assist bike a few years ago and swears it the best 1300 bucks he ever spent. I tried it and it was fast and fun.


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 24, 2020)

Yamaha motorcycle dealers sell complete e-bikes that start around $2400.


----------



## jd56 (May 29, 2020)

Took the leap this week on an electric bike front wheel conversion kit.
Purchased the Clean Republic "Sprinter" 26".
A member on here said he's used this brand and loves it.
Works on late prewar frames. Coaster brake application as well.
Can't wait to see if it fits the build I hope for.
Updates to follow

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 29, 2020)

Make sure you really cinch down the front axle nuts, and re-tighten them frequently.  Just speaking from bitter personal experience.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 29, 2020)

The best way to go is to electrify a trailer.
It enables you to push any bicycle, while hauling.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 10, 2020)

Finally recieved the Hilltopper Sprinter front wheel kit and here she is on the maiden ride. She loves it.
Ordered another for one of my rides.
Problem is the kit wheel's axle is larger than the bike's forks allow so modification need to be done to the fork ends and the fender stays...that part sucks.
If truss rods exists then a decision needs to be made if alterations are worth it.







Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Jul 10, 2020)

Tires match



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jul 10, 2020)

In general, it is easier to file down the axle on two sides to fit the fork. The metal in the fork dropout is much harder to file down than the axle. 
- Dont file down the axle too far. Take your time.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 10, 2020)

jd56 said:


> Finally recieved the Hilltopper Sprinter front wheel kit and here she is on the maiden ride. She loves it.
> Ordered another for one of my rides.
> Problem is the kit wheel's axle is larger than the bike's forks allow so modification need to be done to the fork ends and the fender stays...that part sucks.
> If truss rods exists then a decision needs to be made if alterations are worth it.
> ...



Good for her!  Looks like a successful project.  Now you need one to keep up.  Have fun!


----------



## jd56 (Aug 20, 2020)

Built mine this past week.
1930s Hawthorne




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

